# Is it a mantis shrimp?



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry there is no pic but if I get too close it disappears and it's at a hard angle but...

I brought a flavia brain last weekend and it's been doing great, but last night I looked at it and it has a friend!!!

In a small hole at the base in the rock, about a quater of an inch round there is an animal.

All I have seen of it so far is it has 2 eyes on stalks it has a light green body about the size of the hole and has only come half way out of the hole yet so am unable to see legs, claws etc.

Could this be a baby mantis shrimp or any other ideas??
I will try for a pic tonight but if it is, I want it out at this size, but if it could be a nice hitchhiker I am willing to leave it for a bit.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I had a neon green mantis once. <3 I'd sooo adopt it if it is.


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Im going to try the pop bottle capture aproach tonight.

If it works, I will post pics tomorrow.
All in all, a bit worried at the minute though without knowing exactly what it is


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

All sorts of crabs come as hitchhikers, so it could be anything - not necessarily a stomapod.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I had a 4" lime green MS. Found it scurrying under a mat of macroalgae waaay back when I was working @Menagerie. I can't exactly remember how I managed to catch it but do remember the feeling that it was a bonehead move. In the rush at the moment, I think it might have grabbed the entire mat and plopped it in a bucket to sift through.

Cute as a button and a mean SOB. Brought it home and set it up in a 8"cube. When it hit the rigid airline tubing that I was feeding it with...oh the vibrations from the power that the little monster possessed.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

wtac said:


> Cute as a button and a mean SOB. Brought it home and set it up in a 8"cube. When it hit the rigid airline tubing that I was feeding it with...oh the vibrations from the power that the little monster possessed.


LOL (Laugh Out Loud)


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Cute as a button and a mean SOB. Brought it home and set it up in a 8"cube. When it hit the rigid airline tubing that I was feeding it with...oh the vibrations from the power that the little monster possessed.[/QUOTE]

strong and fearless is right 
Last time I was diving in Indonesia, I saw a 'cute little' giant mantis peaking out from his hole in the sand. I decided to take a picture from a safe distance of a couple of feet away. Well, not so safe... It came out of its hole, ran straight for me, and physically attacked my camera housing (underwater camera rig). I was just glad to have something between us!


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Attached is a picture of it that I managed to take last night.

Every time you get close it jumps back in the whole so this was an lucky break to get it!!

The white dots on the side are probably the flash gun going off. Not use to this tank photography yet.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

looks like a bobbit worm, maybe. very hard to tell from that picture 
I have some really strange type of worm as well - I thought it had died, but just noticed it again the other day clear across the tank. but it doesn't seem to be doing any harm. fingers crossed for you!


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't think it's a bobbit worm as it's green in color.
All of the pics of a bobbit worm are brown.

This definatly has its eyes on 2 stalks at the front as well.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks like a cute little mantis =)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Looks like a cute little mantis =)


+1 - first pic looks lika a nice little green mantis to me.


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Whats the best food to get it out with??

I tried the inverted pop bottle with Mysis shrimp a week ago now and he never went for it after 2 days.

Is there a preferential food, or just try again as he is probably hungrier now??


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If it lives in the brain coral in a hole, take the brain coral out of your tank, and shoot FW or carbonated water into it's hole. It'll crawl out, then you can catch the little bugger.


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

How long can a brain coral live out of water before it starts dying off??

Sounds like the best plan though before he decides he needs a new home


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I 3rd the mantis. AMP's suggestion w/soda water will work like a charm. Have fun


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Hurray for Perrier!!!!!

Green Mantis shrimp for sure, now out of the aquarium and serious peved!!!

On his back at the minute but swimming well in a small cup

Didn't think it was going to work. Put the water in and nothing...
Then, it was like someone had put a rocket up him and out he came!!!

Anyone want a green mantis shrimp?? He is about an inch long, way bigger than I expected

Thanks for all the help. Much appreciated

Andy


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

If you don't want him, I'll take him for my refugium. But I can only really pick it up if you are on the subwau line.


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry, i'm no where near the subway line.

If someone wants it they will have to live north of the city. Bolton or close is the lowest.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

that makes me sad they are the reason ive decided to get a saltwater if only i had one already


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Bring him by the store if you don't want him, I'll take him home =)


----------

